# mult și frumos



## wanipa

Hi to all!

Is 

"Mulțumesc frumos" stronger than "Mulțumesc mult" in the mood

or vise versa 

or are they more or less the same in tone?

Thanks!


----------



## irinet

Hi,

In a way, it is. We also say big thanks like, 'mulţumesc mult de tot'.


----------



## wanipa

Great!

Thanks a lot!


----------



## KlaraKlaraKlara

Es ist eigentlich genau wie auf Deutsch: Vielen Dank und Danke schön. Ich glaube Vielen Dank ist stärker.


----------

